# Going to the Doctor



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, I finally made an appointment to see the doc about this stomach bug I have. I go this afternoon. I had been feeling a bit better but then last night after supper we went to Wal-Mart. I had barely gotten into the store when I got terrible stomach/chest pains and had to leave. They continued for the rest of the evening, worse when I was standing. This morning, I have D and my poor tummy still hurts a bit. I need to see if I still have the same bug or if the bug I did have just made my IBS worse. I really hope she can tell me. This past week has really taken its toll. I have done pretty good managing any anxiety but now I can feel it creeping up on me. I am rather nervous today but I think that may be just because I don't know what the doctor is going to tell me later. I guess I'm scared that she will say the IBS is worse and I will have to start over getting back to the point I was before I got sick. It was such a long hard road to get there in the first place that I REALLY don't want to have to go through all of that hell again. I don't want to start at the beginning getting my life back. Rationally, I know that it may just take a few weeks for my body to fully recover from such an attack, but there is something that tells me that I am back at square one where I was when I was diagnosed and all my progress until now is lost. All because of one stupid little bug.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

laura, good luck at the doctors. Try not to stress. It doesn't get worse really from stomach bugs, it just takes a while to be back in balance. But you will be fine in the long run.Also take this and ask him about IBS. tell him your doing Gut specific HT for IBS also. http://www.AboutDigestion.com/script/main/...rticlekey=13683 Good your going though to be checked out again. Turn the being scare of going into things and questions to take with you to get some answers.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Well I'm back. I guess it was a good news/bad news thing. She said it was most likely a stomach virus, possibly even the rotovirus that my 3 year old recently had. She doubted bacteria because after this length of time, if I was still invaded by bacteria there would be continued vomiting and bloody D.It has my entire digestive system in a turmoil and any little thing can set it off for awhile. She said that in a "normal" person it can take three weeks after a stomach bug to get the system settled down and the problems to stop. So, in an "un-normal" person, such as all of us, it can take a lot longer and it can be much worse. It sounds like the virus may be gone but the after effects of such a bad stomach flu will haunt me for awhile. She said all I can do is treat the symptoms, so I now have Zantac and Lomotil.I am really not looking forward to two or more weeks of this, but it should go away eventually, which is a good thing. I still have hope that it won't set me back permanently once I am past the after effects of the bug and I can continue on my merry way from where I was before. She wants me to come back if it stays bad for some tests, but said it was still early to be doing that. It should clear up on its own. My family got sick as well, but not near as bad as I was. She said that will happen to the person with the sensitive stomach or IBS, they get it worse. Aren't we so dang lucky!!







Eric, thanks for the reassurance. I tend to be very fatalistic and always think the worst (another thing I am working on), and it was very nice to hear from you that it will get better once things are back in balance. I think I knew that, but I DID need to hear it. I am still hoping to get started on the hypno again soon. If dinner settles ok tonight, then tonight is the night. I figure it will only help and I really need relaxation and calmness directed toward my tummy right now.So, I am...thinking good thoughts...sending healing vibes to my gut...remembering that it may take awhile, but things WILL get straightened out and back in balance.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, glad your doctor could talk to you and reassure you some. It isn't written in stone that it will take you a long time to feel better, although it may take a bit. About a year ago I had a case of food poisoning and it took me about three days to recover, but that was it. I really don't think it will set you back much at all really when you recover.it will help to be nice to your gut for a bit, try not to stress and eat some bland non trigger foods that you know will not rock the boat and try to stay positive as negative thinking actually releases chemicals that hinder your recovery. Drink lots of water and perhaps some chicken or beef broths for a bit and stay away from sugar for a little while.I view stomach bugs and antibiotics like the plauge now. I only take antibiotics if I have to for something serious.It may also help some for the time being to get some good bacteria in you like probiotics. Some of this however is just time to let the bug pass and for the system to return to normal.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Laura:I'm glad you got to go to the doc. Like Eric said, this will pass, also, even though it's a pain while it lasts. Pamper yourself for a while -- you deserve it.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I thought of something else Laura, eat small meal and eat them at the same time everyday, this can help your gut.


----------

